# Will this kill my dwarf caiman? :S



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

im going to hamm in december 10th to pick up my new baby dwarf caiman 

ive built the tank, which has 2meter x 2meter land\heatlamp. then its got a 2meter x 1.5m x 0.5meter deep water area. 

atm the tank has its shape, glass etc. the last bit to do is water proof the "pond area" 

i was thinking of putting fiber glass down and resign. ive got quiet abit over from a flat roof i fiber glassed a few months back. 

what you do is put the matt down. fiber glass then use a grey resign paint.

after its all set and gone hard. if i clean the pond out, then fill it with water, will the paint let off any chemicals? is there anything else i could seal it with? maybe theres fish tank paint you guys know of?

just finished wiring up the waterful \ filter system \ water heater for the tank. with all the plants round it looks the nuts! will post pics of the build. right after i can get my mates boa out of the tank, while hes on holiday!


----------



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know if the chemicals would do any harm, however I do know of a product called "pond armour", its not cheap stuff, but its marvellous. Its for building custom ponds, aquariums etc.... and its can be used on most things, like wood, concrete etc.... It gives directions for us but we went slightly over and we have had no leaks for our pond, so if no one gives an answer and you don't want to risk it, I recommend this. We did have to order it off the internet and it was a while ago, but if I find the site I will post it for you.

http://www.vldesign.com/DIY_1500Gallon_Aquarium.pdf - here is the PDF for someone else's work, its VL designs not mine, but just another example of where someone else has used the pond amour. (its an american website so they spell amour-armor, but its the same thing  )


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

From my limited experience G4 pond paint should do the job just let it dry for a few days and run the heater until you can't smell any fumes and then you're good to fill it with water.


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

most epoxy resin is quite safe, as long as you wash it all down and do a few water changes.

have a look at some of the marine/aquatic forums.

search on google for "false background epoxy" and see what they're using.

I did mine with expoxy resin, gorilla glue, expanding foam and foam tiles.

Jon


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

GJUK said:


> I did mine with expoxy resin, gorilla glue, expanding foam and foam tiles.
> 
> Jon


 
gotta love expanding foam  

yea the resin seems safe, just finishing painting it with a blue marine fish tank paint. then time to fill it up :S hope nothing leaks haha.

all i need now is a baby dwarf caiman, which im finding so hard atm. even HAMM in december might not have any. 2000 mile trip just to see if they have any :S

anyone know any dealers going to hamm that i could get one from?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Jibber said:


> gotta love expanding foam
> 
> yea the resin seems safe, just finishing painting it with a blue marine fish tank paint. then time to fill it up :S hope nothing leaks haha.
> 
> ...


 
Have a look on here, could save uou a wasted journey
Always best to prebook for something in short supply

reptile classifieds, classified ads of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, insects and more ...


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

any chance you could tell me what dwarf caiman in german is 

_Paleosuchus palpebrosus_


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

i threw out a post and emailed a few people.

thanks for the link


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

_:2thumb:_
_We hope to have both _
_Cuvier's [*Paleosuchus palpebrosus*] _
_and _
_Schneider's [*Paleosuchus trigonatus*] _
_included with an import of Amazon Basin snakes in about 4 weeks time. _
_Estimated cost £300.00 each._

_PM if interested and I'll let you know when they arrive ..._


----------

